# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Enver Sedat Kimdir?

## ceyda

1330.jpg1918'de doğdu. Mısır Kralı Faruka karşı 1952 yılında yapılan darbeye katılarak siyaset alanında kendini tanıttı. 1960-1969 yılları arasında meclis başkanlığı yaptıktan sonra 1970 de başkan Cemal Abdül Nasırın ölümü üzerine 5 Kasım'da onun yerine geçti. 1970 yılında meydana gelen Arap-İsrail Savaşından sonra 1979 da Sovyetler Birliği ile ilişkileri kesti ve İsrail e yanaşarak bu devlete 1979 yılında Washington anlaşmasını imzaladı. 1981 yılında Mısırın bağımsızlığının kutlandığı törende yapılan resmi geçit sırasında saldırıya uğrayarak öldürüldü.

----------

